# AG Brewer with no time, Coopers Bootmaker Pale Ale tips?



## SBOB (29/4/17)

So I'm currently time poor and the fermenter and keg fridge is empty and I don't have any brewing time coming up, so today while at Woolworths I noticed the 'Thomas Coopers' range of cans was slightly discounted and a 
- Coopers Bootmaker Pale Ale (http://store.coopers.com.au/thomas-coopers-bootmaker-pale-ale-1-7kg.html) 
made its way into the trolley

As I havent done a K&K brew in ages, any tips on top of the basic 'Kit + 1kg DME' that the instructions state?
Going to use US05 for the yeast

I have sitting around
- Box of Coopers BE2 (would be good to use up if its going to be of any benefit)
- DME
- Heaps of spec grain types
- Heaps of hops types in the freezer


So, any 'this will make it better' tips would be great


----------



## droid (29/4/17)

APA style?

I'd go 750gms of coopers BE2 and steep 500gms of munich

it says 560IBU's ? is that what the tin is? would a dilution rate x 10ltrs be 56?
that would maybe mean 20ltrs is around 28ibu's?

if the above is somehow near the mark then I'd be throwing in to a 22ltr batch something like another 10IBU's in from a C hop, I'd be looking to get 2 ltrs from the 500gms of munich. Do a 2ltr bring to the boil shut off for 20minutes X amount of C hops and 18ltrs water with the tin

then some 18-20dC dry-hop with another C hop or something

well that's one path - dodgy as it may be :beer:


----------



## Judanero (29/4/17)

I was recently gifted a 'Brew A" (IPA) and Mexican Cervesa tin from a mate that's stopped brewing, I used both tins in ~3L boiling water until dissolved then added 50g Cascade left for five, cooled down and topped to 24L with demineralised water.

I also added 1kg rice malt syrup about three days into ferment and dry hopped 2g/l cascade, 1g/l Amarillo @ 19 for 3 days.

I can still faintly detect a slight twang to it, I used plenty of yeast, oxygenated, and fermented at 17c, if I were to try again I'd likely steep some crystal and or do a mini mash with some pale malt or wheat to see if that helped it.

It'd been ages since I'd done a k'n'k as well, and the result is drinkable but not amazing.


----------



## stevonz (17/5/17)

What about FWK? Not sure where you're located, but when time poor a FWK from CraftBrewer are the shiz. 

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=88

Tip into fermenter, shake in some yeast... plenty of kits too. PA's, IPA's, Pilsners, Lagers, Stouts...


----------



## laxation (17/5/17)

Have you checked out the recipes online? (http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/list/section/ale)

Apparently the Parity is a good one.. http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/view/id/33/

Other option is Celebration Ale http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/view/id/39/


----------

